

Dogewallet - The Online Dogecoin Wallet - cbhl
https://dogewallet.com/

======
finnn
Apparently "finn" isn't an acceptable username as "Username must be between 4
and 11 characters." \- or is that part of the joke? It'll never work? I'm
never sure with these doge things...

~~~
yoloswagins
It looks like they aren't accepting users at this time.

------
salahxanadu
I can't see what the exchange rate is or whether you can buy dogecoin here. Am
I missing something?

~~~
letstryagain
You can't buy doge here, it's just a wallet. Doge are for sale on a couple of
exchanges, for example

[https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/132](https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/132)

[https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=DOGE&base=BTC](https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=DOGE&base=BTC)

------
ugk
Dogecoin is silly, but damned if they aren't getting some kind of coverage out
of this.

------
zmicier
Dogewallet was hacked today. Millions of coins stolen.

------
paromi
nice site, congrats

